# 302



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually














, it should say 302's. Picked up a pair of non-running 302's lately.. After my usual service, they run, smoke, light,etc, very nicely.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice examples of what I call 1948 302s. Amazing, over 70 years old and running nicely. I have one of those I got from you. Are those keepers or are you going to find new homes for them? I like that they have metal hand rails and metal bodies.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Very nice examples of what I call 1948 302s. Amazing, over 70 years old and running nicely. I have one of those I got from you. Are those keepers or are you going to find new homes for them? I like that they have metal hand rails and metal bodies.


I'm not quite sure yet buddy.I'd like to increase the smoke volume one one of them though...By the way, do you have the Doors die-cast 1/64 car??? It's a blue Mustang, and it's in a edition of 9,999 made. Think I'll get one.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are the tenders metal too?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ed, those tenders are metal. Flyernut, I am not familiar with the Doors mustang.
I do not have one. I will watch for one. Is it Johnny Lightning? flyernut, if you decide to sell one, I like the one on top. The darker one. If it has not been repainted. The one I got from you, you repainted it. It is a great repaint, but I would like one not repainted. If
the top one is the one with light smoke, don't worry about it, I will take care of it. LOL, just price it accordingly. I really have enough 302s but I do like those 1948 babies.


For some crazy reason I am starting to want a K335. I have 2 northerns and don't really need more, but you know how it is.
And I still want12 or 24 pieces of K-Line 27" curves.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> Ed, those tenders are metal.
> 
> 
> Ok Thanks.
> I guess American Flyer stopped making metal tenders in the 50's?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Ed, those tenders are metal. Flyernut, I am not familiar with the Doors mustang.
> I do not have one. I will watch for one. Is it Johnny Lightning? flyernut, if you decide to sell one, I like the one on top. The darker one. If it has not been repainted. The one I got from you, you repainted it. It is a great repaint, but I would like one not repainted. If
> the top one is the one with light smoke, don't worry about it, I will take care of it. LOL, just price it accordingly. I really have enough 302s but I do like those 1948 babies.
> 
> ...


The car is made by Racing Champions, and the car is called Blue Lady, with a picture of Jim Morrison in the background, issue #38..My older son as well as myself are big Doors fans, and I just might get one...Both of those 302's are original paints. The only repo stuff is the wiring harness..I'll keep you in mind about the 302..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Are the tenders metal too?


Yep, the tenders are sheet metal or "tin". The K5's were die-cast as well as the Northerns and Hudsons.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Actually
> View attachment 497878
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! They look great!


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

I really do prefer these older style engines with the added details, compared with the 50s era plastic engines.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Ed, those tenders are metal. Flyernut, I am not familiar with the Doors mustang.
> I do not have one. I will watch for one. Is it Johnny Lightning? flyernut, if you decide to sell one, I like the one on top. The darker one. If it has not been repainted. The one I got from you, you repainted it. It is a great repaint, but I would like one not repainted. If
> the top one is the one with light smoke, don't worry about it, I will take care of it. LOL, just price it accordingly. I really have enough 302s but I do like those 1948 babies.
> 
> ...


That 302 you like has a rub spot on the tender. I can switch tenders as the other tender is pretty good. I have a K335, and I had one as a kid. It's a nice engine....and I have all the cars too...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Funny thing on ebay this morning. Seller has a K335 and says all original. Has a link coupler on tender. What does seller think the K in cab number stands for. I saw this also,
guy has one axle with plastic wheels on each end and starts auction at 51.96. I call that a fishing expedition. He is looking for one bite. Some people think since these AFs are over 60 years old that parts are worth a fortune.


flyernut, if you are sure you want to sell the 302, switch tenders and PM me a good price and how much shipping is. Thanks.
P.O. money order is fine with me. LOL, I have a post office. And its not under water. We have a lot of water around here. 
Many roads closed. No danger for my house and I believe it might get worse around here. Poor farmers. they can't get in their fields.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Funny thing on ebay this morning. Seller has a K335 and says all original. Has a link coupler on tender. What does seller think the K in cab number stands for. I saw this also,
> guy has one axle with plastic wheels on each end and starts auction at 51.96. I call that a fishing expedition. He is looking for one bite. Some people think since these AFs are over 60 years old that parts are worth a fortune.
> 
> 
> ...


The 302 we're discussing has a black weighted link coupler on it. It probably should be a brass weighted one, but if I replace it with a brass one, it's going to be a repo, and I'll have to add that to the cost as I only have 1 repo and I'll need to get more.. Also I can put together a little starter set for you for just a few dollars more. I have to check out some flyer stuff in the morning. And it is a very light smoker.. I can pull the smoke unit and add a re-build for you, but you mentioned not to worry about that.. PM me and let's talk...Loren


----------

